# Meguiars 105/205 vs. 3M Perfect It



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been using Gtechniq P1 on my G220v2, and to be honest I'm not overly impressed. I guess it's better suited to a rotary with the Gtechniq pads?

Anyway, I'm looking for some different compounds/polishes and I've narrowed it down to Meguiars 105/205 and the 3M Perfect It (Fast Cut, Extra Fine & Ultrafina). Out of these 2 'kits' what would you suggest? I've seen fantastic results from both, but I would be using a DA not a rotary.

What pads would you recommend too? I understand 3M do sell mop heads that correspond with their products anyway.

Cheers!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Meguires all day long


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Meguires all day long


Surprise surprise :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Just out of interest what makes meguiars so special, has it enough cut for Solid German paint, I assume Meguiars is a more of a versatile compound and user friendly than others on the market, am I right thinking so.

How does Meguiars compare to scholls, Merzerna plus 3m.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Meguires 105/205 uses smart abrasives not diminishing so it is pad and pressure dependant once you have mastered it they are excellent


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Meguires 105/205 uses smart abrasives not diminishing so it is pad and pressure dependant once you have mastered it they are excellent


Hi thanks for the reply back to my question, whats the technique you have to use on dual action polisher with 105 and 205.
Being honest here, i have not brought a machine polisher yet, looking around next month to buy one a da, so having the knowledge before hand will help massively :thumb:

I have seen DaveKG'S thread, but is there a different method with 105 and 205.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

If you'd asked me a year ago I'd have said 3M but now, after using the 105/205 combo and getting better results, faster, it's gotta be Megs everytime.

As for pads, the 3M yellow and blue are ok on a DA but give the green a miss as it just can't handle the abuse it gets from a DA.

Have a look at the Hex pads or Lake Country hydrotec :thumb:


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! The Megs 105 & 205 seem to be the favourites due to the none diminishing characteristics. The Hex pads do look good, but there are many different 'grades of cutting'... what ones would you recommend?


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure that switching from the P1 to the 205/105 is going to solve your problem as both are the same type of polish (non diminishing) I would guess it's got more to do with your technique.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

P1 is pad and pressure dependant as is 105/205, try to master what you have before spunking some more money on similar technology.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! I'll look into purchasing some difference pads then, as perhaps the issue is that I need a cutting pad, rather than the polishing pad I am currently using!

How does the orange hex logic pad sound?


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Megs 105 & 205 here!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I have no experience of 3m stuff, so i can't comment. However, i removed 85% of some very serious defects on my friend's passat with a few passes of 105 on a ccs cutting pad. This was with my das 6 pro. Be careful though, 105 is very unforgiving, and only for neglected paint. 205 used with patience heralds great results on its own. I know it's odd, but i finished down with super finish on a red finishing pad as i love it. I know 205 would be the next logical step, but the menz stuff, especially the finishing polishes, are the knees of the bee.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Get a range of Hexlogic pads to cover all your needs. I use these with 205 and 105 and they work really well together.


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would say Meg's 105 and 205 but I found like President Swirl that Menz's finishing polishes are better looking than the 205. I allready did dozens of cars always with most of it with Flex DA (only a par I used rotative) always with 105 and 205 but in the last 2 works I used Menzerna to the finish part and I really love it. 

I never compare in the same paint, because every paint is diferent but...


----------

